# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Apmaksas problēmas.

## RudeWolf

Vai Jūs pēdējā laikā gadījumā neesat kaut ko mainījuši apmaksas sistēmā ar karti?

Izmantoju Swedbank Visa karti, pie maksājuma apstiprināšanas metās kļūda- "3D Security mandatory". Esmu jau divreiz pārbaudījis kartes datus un to, vai tā ir reģistrēta drošiem pirkumiem internetā.

Izmēģināju uz Chrome, IE9 un Safari pārlūkiem.

----------


## tornislv

nez, man nav bijis nekas tāds, bet es reti ar karti pa tiešo kaut kur maksāju.

----------


## krabis

Paskaties vai kartē vispār ir nauda.

----------


## JDat

Noteikti internetā jāmaksā? Man kaut kā pietiek ar pavadzīmi un pēcapmaksu... Bet nu. Laikam es esmu specifisks cilvēks.

----------


## RobinDAB

Patiesībā viss tiešām ir slikti.
SWEDBANK sucks.
Tas kas vēl 2 nedēļas atpakaļ rullēja bez īpašas aizķeršanās, ir fundamentāli apstrēdzis. Fui šamējo sisadminiem un paranojiskai attieksmei pret pirkumiem internetā.
Var jau būt, ka kaut kādi sīkumi pārdesmit dolāru apmērā arī notiekās nebremzējot, bet... tas nav šis gadījums.

PS: kaut kā ieejot šīs bankas i-bankā, atšķirībā no citām i-bankām rodas tāda dīvaina noskaņa. Nevis "mēs uzglabāsim jūsu naudu" bet "mēs kontrolēsim jūsu ienākumus un izdevumus". 
Bet varbūt tas tā, tīri subjektīvi.
PS2: rodas tāda nelāga aizdoma, ka ar šejienes bankām tiešām viss ir cauri un pagalam. ex-Parex vēl it kā rullē, tikai diez vai uz ilgu. Ar izteiktu tendenci pārskandināviskoties.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nez, man liekas, ka nav TIK traki. Swedam arī pirms kāda laika karšu sistēmu, ja nemaldos, nolika uz ausīm.

Būs vien jāizlīdzas ar rēķinu.

----------

